# Forcing Hydroponics Hops Cuttings Into Dormancy



## stockengineer (17/6/17)

Evening,
Had great success rooting 40 hops cuttings in DWC Hydroponics about 3 months ago.
Transplanted some into soil and they are dormant which is great.
Has anyone played with hops in Hydroponics especially DWC over winter.
What do I do with the 24 remaining in the hydroponics?
Cut all growth off and place in fridge with roots in water till it looks dormant?
Had a bit of a search but no luck.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (18/6/17)

There is a couple of threads on here about hydro hops,when mine died back I put them into pots, I have put them in the fridge but the chances are they might dry out, mine did. For me the pots is the best option, just forget about them then.


----------



## AJS2154 (18/6/17)

Mate do a search under aquaponic hops. There was a conversation last week around this. 

Also, one of the frequent contributors on here is Danscraftbeer. He has lots of information around growing hops with aquaponics. He shares his knowledge generously, so send him a PM. I am sure he will help. 

Cheers. Anthony.


----------



## wynnum1 (18/6/17)

When is the time to replant the hops would think its not long enough for the hops to dry out too much.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (18/6/17)

He could put them straight from the growing medium into soil (pH around 6.8) as soon as they die back put a bit of cow manure over the top they will stay dormant until the soil warms up, black plastic over the top over the mound at the beginning of spring will rouse them.
Mine dried out because I didn't keep the newspaper damp.


----------



## stockengineer (18/6/17)

Excellent feedback thanks!
I'll get in touch with Danscraftbeer thanks Anthony.
Wide eyed and legless, I might do a few of each thanks. Some in soil, leave some in hydro, place some in fridge... I have about 24 little crowns to play with.
Thanks all!


----------



## good4whatAlesU (18/6/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Mine dried out because I didn't keep the newspaper damp.


Ditto. Got to keep that newspaper damp, I forgot about a couple I had in the fridge wrapped up in newspaper and they dried to a chip.


----------

